# 13mm Glass Inflo/outflow pipes by CAL AQUA LABS



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

you know i am interested...:hihi: 

what size tubing will these work with(will 5/8' and 1/2' be fine?)


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi sayn3ver,
It will take 1/2" tubing. 5/8" will be slightly too large and you'll need a reducing adapter. We'll be rolling out the 17mm tubes for 5/8" tubing in the near future.
Please pm me if you're interested.
Best regards,
Poe


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

i am sorta...the filters have 5/8''s intakes and 1/2' outputs. 

What are these adapters you speak of and when would you be expecting the 17mm pipes to be ready? Additionally, if i bought to sets(intake+output= 1 set) could i mix and match, getting intakes matching the 5/8' and outputs matching the 1/2 inch.


----------



## art (Aug 18, 2006)

hi petrus im interested,what size do you think would fit in the hose of my eheim 2235 and also are you going to ship this to the Philippines free air shipping


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

PM sent to sayn3ver and art. thank you.


----------



## shake (Apr 17, 2006)

What about shipping to Australia. I'm interested as well.


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Shake, PM sent. Thank you.


----------



## shake (Apr 17, 2006)

Petrus said:


> Hi sayn3ver,
> It will take 1/2" tubing. 5/8" will be slightly too large and you'll need a reducing adapter. We'll be rolling out the 17mm tubes for 5/8" tubing in the near future.
> Please pm me if you're interested.
> Best regards,
> Poe


Hi Poe,

when will the 17mm pipes be available. The 13mm will be to small for what I want.

thanks


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Shake,
The 17 mm "set" should be available in January. We will also have an intermediate set for aquariums 75+ gallons which uses the 17 mm Inflow/13mm outflow combination. This will be launched sooner, perhaps the end of this month or December.

Best regards,
Poe


----------



## SPL-311 (Aug 7, 2006)

PM sent Poe!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Petrus said:


> Hi Shake,
> The 17 mm "set" should be available in January. We will also have an intermediate set for aquariums 75+ gallons which uses the 17 mm Inflow/13mm outflow combination. This will be launched sooner, perhaps the end of this month or December.
> 
> Best regards,
> Poe


Poe let me know in january~


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Let me know in January too!! I'm interested as well


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Thank you very much for your interests. 
Martin: Those eheims will take 17 mm pipes for both the inflow/outflow. The set should be available in January.

fresh_newby/styxx1: Will do! Thanks!

Best regards,
Poe


----------



## shake (Apr 17, 2006)

Petrus said:


> Hi Shake,
> The 17 mm "set" should be available in January. We will also have an intermediate set for aquariums 75+ gallons which uses the 17 mm Inflow/13mm outflow combination. This will be launched sooner, perhaps the end of this month or December.
> 
> Best regards,
> Poe


Thanks Poe,

Don't forget me. I will definitely get a set of the 17mm when they available. :hihi:


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks Shake. I'll definitely let you know.  
Best regards,
Poe


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Poe, is there any reason why the cut on the outflow is as is? That shape of the outflow is the exact opposite of the ADA ones.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I had the same question. That design would not create the vortex you get from the ada lilly pipes


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi guys,
We found that our design increases flow to the lower parts of the aquarium. This reduces stagnant points and improve nutrient/gas exchange to plants that are lower in the water column. We highly value innnovation and creativity through research and testing, and try to find designs that offers both artistic form and function, even though it means taking an opposite approach from that of existing designs.

We are familiar with the hydrodynamics behind vortices, and they are nothing special nor exclusive to ADA's design. Vortices require a number of conditions to be met for them to form, flowrate, water circulation pattern, and outflow design to name a few. When these conditions are met, vortices will form. Below shows a picture of our design with a vortex at the surface. Under certain conditions, twin vortices may also form.











However, we noticed that these vortices, while cool-looking, are not as efficient in getting rid of surface scum compared to other methods. To effectively get rid of surface scum, simply raise the funnel about a quarter of the way up. This will create strong surface agitation without the introduction of bubbles. To aerate, simple raise the funnel a bit further.










Hope this helps.
Best regards,
Poe


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

nice, looks good. Thanks


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Very nice indeed. I'll be contacting you in January when the 17mm is available.


----------



## corbius (Aug 2, 2005)

Very cool design
What's the height's size?
What's the price for France?
Do you make anny offer if we take 2 sets in the same time???:hihi: 
Many questions....:hihi:
sorry for my english i'm french 
bye

Fabien


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

I wants a set of the 17mm size when they become available.


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks for your interests. 
Corbius: The length of the outflow (from hose-fitting end to top of arch) is approximately 20 cm. There's an additional $10 USD charge/set to cover the extra shipping to France ($100 total, shipped via DHL). Each set will be shipped individually.

Anthony: Thanks. I will let you know when they are ready.

Best regards,
Poe


----------



## corbius (Aug 2, 2005)

thx very much


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks. You can visit  Cal Aqua Labs' website for more details.


----------



## shake (Apr 17, 2006)

Petrus said:


> Thanks. You can visit  Cal Aqua Labs' website for more details.


Nice website. Can't wait for the 17mm set. Will you be doing any co2 diffusers and bubble counters as well in the future?.


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Shake,
We have both a bubble counter and a CO2 diffuser on the way, but the designs are quite unique and not like anything you see on the market right now. 

Best regards,
Poe


----------



## shake (Apr 17, 2006)

Petrus said:


> Hi Shake,
> We have both a bubble counter and a CO2 diffuser on the way, but the designs are quite unique and not like anything you see on the market right now.
> 
> Best regards,
> Poe


Looking forward to it.


----------



## kwonger81 (Apr 15, 2006)

I just received my set of glass pipes from Poe today for my 2215. They look awesome!! Poe is a fantastic guy to deal with (prompt responses, fast shipping) and the price of $90 (with free shipping right now to North America) is great (compared to ADA at least). The glass seems pretty thick IMO but I'll be sure to be careful when handling them! It's unfortunate that my tank is down at the moment for a hard-core studying hiatus - when I set it up again next summer, I'll post some pics.

Jeff.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Poe - I've been thinking about looking into glass intakes/outflows recently, so the timing is good on this one. A couple questions though.

Reading the site, I see that the inflows have 3mm slits spread across the glass stem, and the stem is 30 cm (or 12 inch for my US brain ). How high up the stem do the 3mm slits go? I've got a 46g bowfront (~18" deep, if memory serves), and can currently drain 50% of the tank with the filter running. If the slits run up too high, I might need to drain 'in shifts' or turn off the filter while doing a WC. Depending on the answer to that one, any plans for a longer, 13mm inflow?

Second, is a single suction cup enough to really secure these delicate-looking glass pipes? Perhaps I'm being a bit paranoid, but I'd think two suction cups would help keep the thing from 'tipping' during tank maint and banging into the side of the tank.

Regards,
Brian.


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Brian,
The first slit is approximately 14-15 cm down when measured from the top of the arch. So if you're planning to drain half the tank, you would have to turn the filter off and turn it back on when you fill the tank. As for now, I've got a number of people saying that 30 cm may be too long for their tank, so not sure which way to go from here  Perhaps a good direction would be to have people vote for the best intake length . 

As for the suction cup issue, if you have the pipe all the way down such that the bottom of the arch rests on the rim of the tank, that contact point will act as a second support point and the pipe won't tilt further. Even if you don't lower it that far, we noticed that when you attach a hose to the pipes, the weight of the hose+water which extends down from the pipe is enough to keep the pipes in place. So far we've never had any problems. You do need to be a little more careful when removing/repositioning the pipes but once their set, they'll be ok.

Hope that helps. Please let me know if you have further questions.

Best regards,
Poe


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Can you give us a "hint" at how the bubble counters and diffusers are different? If not that's cool. Could you maybe quote a price?


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi justlikeapill,
I apologize but it's a bit too soon to give out such information at the moment. The devices still rely on the same principles but we're trying to improve/change certain aspects of their function (and form). 

Best regards,
Poe


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

No problem. Can't wait to buy them!


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

i just placed an order for the 13mm pipe set for my 2213 5 minutes ago. I'll post a review when i recieve the product. Very excited.


----------



## SPL-311 (Aug 7, 2006)

I recieved the 13mm lily pipes last week and finally got them up and running on my tank yesterday. Quality of construction is fantastic, and these products represent a fantastic value and alternative to ADA equipment. I feel they work every bit as well as their more expensive counterparts. Good work Poe!


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Does it need any jury-rigging to attach to the filter hose? Mine is an Eheim 2026. I think its 16/22 hose.


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

SPL-311: Thank you for the kind comments. We're glad you like them. We know that one of the major drawbacks of glass equipment is people are afraid they'll break them. So quality of materal is something we don't compromise. That doesn't mean they don't break, but we're trying our best to reduce the occurence. 

ringram: If you want to attach a 13mm pipe to a 16/22 hose, you'll need a 5/8"-to-1/2" hose adapter ($1-2 at hardware store). However, if you're not in a hurry, we plan to launch our 13/17 (13mm outflow/17mm inflow) set as early as next week, and the full 17 mm set in January. 

Best regards,
Poe


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

so excited, i am going to be ordering more as the 17/13 set comes out.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, I'll look into the full 17mm set in January.


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

I love how even the logo is "strongly inspired" by amano products.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

My set arrived as Poe thought that it would today. Quality looks very good. I'll be installing them over the holiday break along with a used 2215 I purchased here as well.

Great communications throughout, Poe. Well done!


----------



## art (Aug 18, 2006)

spl-311
BSS
kwonger81

guys can you post some pics of the inflow and outflow pipe in action:icon_wink


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

they came this morning. First of all, i have to say the communication during the transaction was nothing less than stellar.

Second, the packing was beautiful, i was expecting just a bunch of bubble wrap, but they came in a box, with 2 blocks of foam on top and bottom of the pieces. Very nice. And the box itself was wrapped in bubble. I felt like a kid on christmas.

The quality of the pieces is excellent, with the glass of a thick sturdy kind that i do not feel i could break easily...robust, yet elegant.

I'll get pictures later, of everything including the packaging, but i am late for class. 

::thumbsup:: great job. Definetly will be buying the 17/13 pipes when they come out.


----------



## SPL-311 (Aug 7, 2006)

Here is a pic of the outflow pipe - I'll try to snap one of the inflow soon.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

i checked the site and i see that the 17mm intake pipes are available. Any chance of offering the set soon?

Very excited.:biggrin:


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Yes, we are ramping up production, but with the holiday season, things have been slightly delayed. Meanwhile, we're getting ready to introduce our first (of several) CO2 diffusers, perhaps the second week of Jan. We hope you'll find them interesting.

Best regards,
Poe


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Glad to see things are rolling along. 

I emailed you about this a while back but I figured I'd mention it here in case there is demand enough to someday warrant production...

shorter versions of the 13mm inflow. Something for a 20 Long or any other shorter tank that people might be using Eheim 2213 canisters on. I could always order a tall inflow and lift it up but lights sitting on legs over an open top tank limit the placement of the inflow because the arch of normal inflows is too high to use under the light.

Something 7-7.5" from top of arch to bottom of inflow. I'd buy that inflow without hesitation.


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm amazed with the quality of the 17mm intake that I just received last week. The quality of the glass feels very sturdy. It's comparable to the new style ada intake that I have as well. Poe keep up the good work.


----------



## Pen3 (Jan 2, 2007)

I like the price on your 13mm lily outlet, but I hope the 17mm lily outlet is a considerable price because the Influx I-17A Inflow, 17mm is $70+$15sh and u can get ADA 17mm inlet for $80+$5sh(priority) from ADG. I was hoping for a cheaper glass inlet/outlet solution similar to ADA brand/quallity. Ill wait and see the price on your 17mm Lily outlet pipe before i go order one from ADG which is $100+$5sh. i know the saving is in ordering a set, but i already have a glass intake pipe, so all i need is the lily outlet.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

hey im interested in set D when its available.


----------



## Pen3 (Jan 2, 2007)

I have the eheim 2126 and i run it at about 60% on my heavily planted 50G. Do you think it is better to get the 13mm outlet since i don't run it on full? I read that the Pro and Pro 2 are similar but different tube sizes, the Pro had 17mm and 12mm while the Pro2 has 17mm on both. I could probably use a reducer or something.


----------



## Kicker (Jul 17, 2006)

How big is the outflow like the funnel shape on Set D? Because I have a 2026 and I need that set for the tubing size but my tank is only a 31g. So will it stick out like crazy?


----------



## Pen3 (Jan 2, 2007)

Kicker said:


> How big is the outflow like the funnel shape on Set D? Because I have a 2026 and I need that set for the tubing size but my tank is only a 31g. So will it stick out like crazy?


I think you and me do better with set C and i just ordered the 13mm outlet, didnt want to wait weeks for the C&D set to come out


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi guys,
Pastor: Thanks so much for the kind words. 

sNApple: We're working hard on it. We are still shooting for late January for the availability date.

Pen3: We haven't set a price for the 17mm outflow yet, but it will definitely be lower than ADA's outflow. As for the price of the 17mm _inlet_, I believe the $80 ADA inlet is the "wedge type" inlet, where water can only enter from the flattened bottom part. We believe that this design is more susceptable to clogging if a leaf happens to get stuck there. Our 17mm inlet has multiple slits (more than 20) on the stem that allows water to flow in across a larger section of the pipe, reducing the clogging issue and improves the overall circulation. This design is much more difficult to produce than the "wedge type" as each slit is carefully cut by hand. I believe ADA calls the slit design the "new design" and the 17mm version goes for ~$120. Ours is also slightly longer than ADA's. 

Kicker: The funnel for the 13 and 17mm outflow will be approximately the same size, the 17mm may be _slightly_ larger. It will look alright in a 30G.

Best regards,
Poe


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Guys,
I've been kindly told to refrain from posting anything product-related from CAL AQUA LABS. To be fair to the other sponsors, I will no longer post or reply anything related to CAL. I have long been a member of this board and I have lots of respect for this forum and its members, as it has helped me greatly in this hobby. If you have any questions regarding CAL, please email us directly from now on.

Best regards,
Poe


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

no problem. Is it against the rules to post in the vendor forum or do you need to buy add space to do so? Just wondering?


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey all,

Just thought I'd pop in to clear the air a little. The Swap n Shop is meant for hobbyists like ourselves to trade and sell aquaria related "stuff" amongst ourselves. It is not meant for businesses or large scale selling.

Poe has been very understanding of this policy and I am thankful for that. My contact with him has always been positive and he has always been understanding. I look forward to seeing him around the forum and maybe one day eventually becoming a sponsor.

If you anyone has anymore questions don't hesitate to contact me.

Kyle


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

anyone hear when the set D is coming out?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

eklikewhoa, now that's the question isn't it! That's what I need too!


----------



## badsector (Jun 19, 2006)

any chance of you selling the clear hose for those beautiful pipes


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I spoke to Poe and the 17mm set will drop sometime in march.


Also the clear hoses can be found at your LFS or through drsfostersmith.com for a fairly cheap price.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I am still waiting for my 13mm kit but I got word today that the 17mm set D is now available for those that are waiting for it.!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

It's true, check out the website. Its $145 shipped next day air in the US for a set. Not bad considering you're saving 100 over the ADA brand! If I could only find my &@#& credit card now...


----------



## melbourne (Sep 20, 2004)

Poe,

Received my 13mm pipe set today - looks great and was packaged well. I'll be sure to order another soon.

Thanks,
-Mike


----------



## Boston Maine Mike (Mar 13, 2018)

Regarding the 17mm tubes, anything on the horizon for deep tanks? Like 50-60cm length on tank side?


----------

